
UPS Flight Forward Attains FAA’s First Full Approval for Drone Airline - sndean
https://www.pressroom.ups.com/pressroom/ContentDetailsViewer.page?ConceptType=PressReleases&id=1569933965476-404
======
Fjolsvith
Ah, well, I guess my UPS delivery guy could get a job with Dominos Pizza.

